# Range report 8/27/06



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

The first time out with my P99, 10 yds.










I really like these targets. They tell you what you're doing wrong, lol.

Dont mind the stray bullets, those can be explained because the fans they had in the range would sometimes move the target around.

But what does it mean, "Breaking wrist down or relaxing soon"? I dont think Im relaxing, and my wrist isnt broken.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice shooting 

Give it a trip or 2 more, and if you continue to shoot a little lower, put the #3 sight on. I didn't have to do that with either of my Walthers, but I did have to do it w/ my SW99. It also kinda depends on the ammo U use (weight and brand). I typically use either WWB or CCI Blazer 115gr.

Also, I "cover" the center of the target w/ the front sight dot. If U use the top of the target and put it at the bottom of the center, that could explain it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just keep it up. Your looking good.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

+1 Baldy


Try this, dry fire practice at the range. Squeeze trigger then leave the gun on target (sights aligned) for a slow three count before moving to the next trigger squeeze. Kinda like follow through on a basketball shot or golf swing.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words fellas.  

And Ill try the follow through next time Im at the range.


----------

